# the real deal on picamilon tolerance



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

why is there NO information about how long to take this stuff. I can tell a difference after taking it. I feel like it helps to some extent. However I hear about tolerance. If I take it for two months and then take a month break, and the start again - will the effects be the same after the month break?

I keep hearing about people cycling supplements - but there is no easy to find data on the internet about how long to take a certain supplement - and how tolerance works.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry for the old post bump but this was never answered, and likewise, I'd like to know about this after having a positive experience with Picamilon today.

Maybe someone knows more now.


----------

